# Orange box :)



## drizzt (Oct 13, 2007)

_Gongylus gongylodes_, adult female dinner












_Cilnia humeralis_, adult pair











Unknown mantis species! ;&gt;

Aaa my eye just dissapeared!  






Ill bite!


----------



## joossa (Oct 13, 2007)

That picture of the _Cilnia humeralis_ is amazing!


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 13, 2007)

The last gecko pic is funny :lol:


----------



## Morpheus uk (Oct 13, 2007)

I want half life 2 and a gongy


----------



## drizzt (Oct 13, 2007)

Morpheus uk said:


> I want half life 2 and a gongy


HL2 Ep2 already out


----------



## Morpheus uk (Oct 13, 2007)

Just like my pocket money, out...lol


----------



## Rick (Oct 13, 2007)

How do you make the backgrounds?


----------



## asdsdf (Oct 13, 2007)

Rick said:


> How do you make the backgrounds?


Orange box.  

Hey, for some reason, my post isn't there. Oh well. Here goes again.

Wow, nice pics!!!!

(If only my camera was better....)


----------



## Rob Byatt (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice pictures mate, pay special care and attention to the _G. gongloides_


----------

